# Ammania gracilis



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Here is a picture of Ammania gracilis flowering in my pond. I tried gettnig it to flower in my fish tank but it didn't work so I put it in my pond and its been growing very well emeresed. Not the best picture but here you go.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

After doing some plantfinder browsing last month, I wonder if Ammania gracilis is the other name given for Neasea crassicaulis because the flower looks exactly the same. Is there a true Ammania gracilis?


----------

